# i7 950 vs i7 2600k(sandy bridge)?



## adityamgk (Jan 2, 2011)

Which of these two processors will better considering the following components..
1. i7 950(lga 1366) supports tri channel memory as opposed to dual channel of i7 2600k(lga 1155)
2.lga 1366 has more pci-e lanes
3. lga 1155 is a main stream as opposed to high end lga 1366

also I guess the performance wise i7 2600k will be slightly better because of the higher freuency(3.4ghz vs i7 950's 3.06 ghz). Other wise no gain in performance according to my knowledge.

main purpose is gaming. 
Is it worth waiting for sandy bridge with little gain in performance? because the high end sandy bridge is expected in q3 2011. I dont care for heat and efficiency(45nm(950) vs i7 32nm(i7 2600k)). Also i dont want to overclock much.

will there be any price drops in i7 950 and 980x(lga 1366) after launch of sandy bridge(lga 1155)?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 2, 2011)

firstly will you 3 way SLI or 3 way CF to use those pcie x16 lanes?
and how can we comment without seeing the reviews?


----------



## adityamgk (Jan 2, 2011)

@jaskanwar: check this out. Got this after searching in on google.
SandyBridge Core i7 2600K review


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 2, 2011)

thats a pretty old review...i think it was an ES too...but good enough to get a rough idea..


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2011)

Wait for real reviews to come out. Only then we can make a comment.


----------



## fatalcore (Jan 2, 2011)

I think i7 2600k will be better as the architect is new and the drivers are also new.
However I through review will say which one is better.
But according to me , I think price wise i7 2600k will be a bit cheaper than i7 950-i7960.
Plus efficiently using 4 gb is better than using 6 or 12 GB and keeping 6-8GB idle.
However I am looking forward for sandybridge.
If asked why ? Bro, Intel stock fans produce less sound than AMD's ! []   (Q9500 VS 955BE)
Also AMD will be releasing its fusion chips , I read that it will have 8 core or something.Waoo...Thats great.
I have something to ask,In my task manager I find 4 cores , however my bro have i7 920 and it have 8 core's in task manager .. Why ?

Thanks in advance, 
Fatalcore.

P.S. : If i purchase i72600 --- I will try to have this board " sabertooth p 67"..Looks great ..._Just thinking ,Will wait for reviews from all your side then decide.Happy 2011_


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 2, 2011)

^^ your is a quad core with no HyperThreading. your bro's processor (i7 950) is a quad core with HyperThreading (4X2 = 8 cores).


----------



## mrcool63 (Jan 2, 2011)

if u overclock i7 950 is better. if u dont overclock i7 2600k is better plainly put. the boards for 1155 chipset also seem cheaper. guess u better wait.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 2, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ your is a quad core with no HyperThreading. your bro's processor (i7 950) is a quad core with HyperThreading (4X2 = 8 cores).




i7 2600 and 2600k has hyperthreading. i5's don't have it.


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2011)

fatalcore said:


> If asked why ? Bro, Intel stock fans produce less sound than AMD's ! []   (Q9500 VS 955BE)


Generalization is bad. I've only heard Phenom II X4 955 BE having problems with the stock HSF.



fatalcore said:


> I have something to ask,In my task manager I find 4 cores , however my bro have i7 920 and it have 8 core's in task manager .. Why ?


Core i7 920 has hyper-threading.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 3, 2011)

ico said:


> Generalization is bad. I've only heard Phenom II X4 955 BE having problems with the stock HSF.
> 
> 
> Core i7 920 has hyper-threading.


Yea but may I know why they shown as 8 Cores? I mean i7 920/950 has 4 cores and 4 threads, but why they shown as 8 cores?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Yea but may I know why they shown as 8 Cores? I mean i7 920/950 has 4 cores and 4 threads, but why they shown as 8 cores?
> Thanks in advance.


Core i7 920/950 have 4 cores and 8 threads. With hyper-threading a core can handle two threads simultaneously. So, for an operating system (logically) there are twice the number of cores. Call them "virtual cores" tbh. 4 real cores and 8 logical cores as it is said.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 3, 2011)

mrcool63 said:


> if u overclock i7 950 is better. if u dont overclock i7 2600k is better plainly put. the boards for 1155 chipset also seem cheaper. guess u better wait.



i read somewhere that the Sandy Bridge processors can't be OC'd much. as they don't support increment of their BLCK by much. i guess, Intel wants its Turbo to be the future of OC.



ithehappy said:


> Yea but may I know why they shown as 8 Cores? I mean i7 920/950 has 4 cores and *4 threads*, but why they shown as 8 cores?
> Thanks in advance.



no. 8 threads. Hyper threading. means multiple threading. 2 threads per core.

PS: today i am really on the slower side. posting again & again 3min after ICO's posts. and giving almost same reply.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 3, 2011)

ico said:


> Core i7 920/950 have 4 cores and 8 threads. With hyper-threading a core can handle two threads simultaneously. So, for an operating system (logically) there are twice the number of cores. Call them "virtual cores" tbh. 4 real cores and 8 logical cores as it is said.


Oh, I got it now, Thanks a lot nd Sam.Shab too.


----------



## S_V (Jan 3, 2011)

@adityamgk

Based on your requirement, I feel either one will do..

But let me phrase my opinion here...

If processor frequency is higher than other doesn't mean it will perform better.. Socket,Cache l3,l2,etc matters not solely depend on frequency...

1 .2600*K* is an unlocked processor which means it will overclock better than i7 950. Since you don't do OC much. It doesn't matter in this case.. It matters a lot for crazy Over clockers like me..

2. 2600*k* is an 32nm where as other is 45nm and TDP is max 95w for sandy and 130 TDP for i7 (It's hot ,very hot)

3. 32nm is much better in cooling and power efficiency which means K series can be OC with mean results just in air stock cooling... where as in i7 it's not possible at all.They are very hot and 4 GHZ is already limit reached for normal after market air cooling..
*YES, you will care about HEAT from i7 processors, they are that hot.*

4. Most Likely i7 is going to be dead and not much New processors will be launched just in case of updates for you in future.. Whereas sandy is new and more likely to launch new processors with good speed... in this case you don't have to update mobo for new CPU.

5. i7 does support triple channel unless you do much Intensive graphic design applications.. you won't find much difference in general daily applications... 

6. Mostly Likely RAM detection issues is also going to solved in new Socket and processors, which is nightmare with current i7 processors.. This problem will surface only USING more than 4GB... Since memory controller is integrated in Processors from i series many faced lot of problems detecting more than 4GB. YES i am also victim and had to change RAM sets though RAMS worked in other PC well.. It's just sometimes they won't fit well... This can be many chances like Too Much force from Heatsink , Not much force , or Bent Pins on socket die ,some RAMS won't detect with few batch processors, Faulty mobo etc...

Yes, chances are there for i950 to reduce.   If i were you, I would wait for real Reviews to come out and then consider further... I would say it's worth to wait just 1 more week..


----------



## vickybat (Jan 3, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> i read somewhere that the Sandy Bridge processors can't be OC'd much. as they don't support increment of their BLCK by much. i guess, Intel wants its Turbo to be the future of OC.



Sandybridge k series processors overclock like hell( read 5ghz on air). These have unlocked multiplier and no need to increment the base clock. Early reviews that have surfaced ,suggest that oc'ed sandybridge is matching the performance of gulftown i7 980x and even beat it in a no. of benchmarks.

A true review can clear all doubts but imo these processors pack quite a punch.


----------



## mohiuddin (Jan 3, 2011)

S_v  agree.great answer.
I wanna add , the ring bus communication, where a core can share from all LLC(l3) cache.and the new L0 cache.



mrcool63 said:


> if u overclock i7 950 is better. if u dont overclock i7 2600k is better plainly put. the boards for 1155 chipset also seem cheaper. guess u better wait.



what? Yea, just what?
K series r like amd black edition or intel's previous extreme series..i think, they r gonna oc great


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 3, 2011)

unlocked multi or not, you generally end up with very similar clocks when you OC on air...there cooling is generally the problem and not the cpu,mobo or RAM....but if you really have some sh!t RAM, then a unlocked multi will help...just by my experience...


----------



## vickybat (Jan 3, 2011)

^^

Buddy sandybridge are 32nm parts and has a tdp of 95w. So overclocking on air should be a breeze. They are way cooler than older yorkfields(your proccy) and even nehalems.


----------



## S_V (Jan 3, 2011)

@rajan1311

You missed the point, *K* won't be a problem with air cooling unlike current Processors... That's why this much hype is coming for K processors.. 5 GHZ on air... show me one current processor which does 5 GHZ on air... ANSWER IS NONE


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 3, 2011)

I was not talking about the SB, was just saying in general...

It seems its only the "K" series that can be OCed, others have been artificially limited to some 4.1GHz...when are these gonna release anyway ?


----------



## S_V (Jan 3, 2011)

just 1 week more to go....


----------



## clear_lot (Jan 3, 2011)

they are released. check benchmarks man
at guru3d, the oc it to 4.3 ghz. vheck that


----------



## S_V (Jan 3, 2011)

those are test pieces sent to Hardware review sites.. They are not yet out for Sales...


----------



## vickybat (Jan 3, 2011)

oh my lord. The 2600k beats all i7's flatout and the thubans are left chewing the dust even in video encoding tasks. When overclocked on air with* intel stock cooler*, it reached 4.3ghz and challenged the mighty i7 980x and even beat it in a few tests.

Considering this as a midrange part, just imagine guys what intel has on its sleeve.

Check this

These processors also have the new *AVX* instruction set which outperforms the competion in media transcoding tasks.


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2011)

Impressive stuff.

But charging more for an unlocked multiplier is 'bleh.'


----------



## S_V (Jan 3, 2011)

It's confirmed ...
Big Brother which is set to be out in q3 2011 is going to whoop i7 1366 ### ......

@OP
I think you got your answer. No one in right mind will go for i7 1366 when 2600K available....


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2011)

Core i5 2500k and 2600k are very very impressive. Core i3 2100 isn't.


----------



## asingh (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh man, the K series OC like hell. No more BCLK. Not happy with them creating special OC parts though at different price points. But I guess it would be difficult with the unified internal clock nwo.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 3, 2011)

Guys check out the anandtech review of sandybridge. The 2600k and 2500k are simply bludgeoning the competition.

Refer this and please comment guys.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 3, 2011)

ico said:


> Impressive stuff.
> 
> But charging more for an unlocked multiplier is 'bleh.'



Dude just $15 more than the normal version...


----------



## vickybat (Jan 3, 2011)

And lo behold here goes the tomshardware review.

Check this

ALL HAIL INTEL QUICKSYNC. A dream come true for video encoding and media transcoding.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 3, 2011)

here it'll be charged 1k more.


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2011)

rajan1311 said:


> Dude just $15 more than the normal version...


yup, why even bother to release K series lol. 

Let us continue here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technology-news/135653-intel-sandy-bridge-discussion.html


----------



## adityamgk (Jan 3, 2011)

so guys should i buy the i7 950 or wait for the i7 2600k? please be frank about ur opinion.

and when will 2600k be launched and available in india and for what price?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 3, 2011)

wait for 2600k. it performs way better than i7 950.


----------



## adityamgk (Jan 3, 2011)

@vickybat: by when will it be available in india?


----------



## S_V (Jan 3, 2011)

@adityamgk

No Offence....

are you so much in hurry.. well you can buy i7 950 (Which is purely waste of money looking at 2600K)....  It's not like you are updating from i7 920 to 950.. You are completely buying new system ,right?

ALL THE BEST with i7 950....

They will be available before this month ending I would say atleast within 20 days....


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2011)

Agreed, better wait for Core i7 2600k and then make a decision.


----------



## srch07 (Jan 3, 2011)

Call the indian distributors and ask when will they be available in india.. lol

Intel® Authorized Distributors


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 3, 2011)

next week....should be there in stores...


----------



## maverick786us (Jan 4, 2011)

ico said:


> Wait for real reviews to come out. Only then we can make a comment.



Intel *Sandy Bridge 2600K and 2500K Processors* - We take a look at Intel's soon to be in retail Sandy Bridge processors. We are going to specifically look at the 2500K and 2600K since these are Intel's only new overclockable processors and likely the only ones that you are concerned with.


----------



## adityamgk (Jan 4, 2011)

Guys what will the approx price of the following:

1. ASUS Maximus IV Extreme(lga 1155)
2. Gigabyte ga P67 UD7
3. Intel Core i7 2600k
4. APC 1 kVA
5. Corsair Dominator 1600MHZ 16gb(4X4gb)


----------



## S_V (Jan 4, 2011)

1. ASUS Maximus IV Extreme(lga 1155) - 21-25k
2. Gigabyte ga P67 UD7 --  Just above and Below 23k
3. Intel Core i7 2600k  --- 15-17k
4. APC 1 kVA  ---   8k
5. Corsair Dominator 1600MHZ 16gb(4X4gb) - 14k + taxs


----------



## adityamgk (Jan 4, 2011)

@ S_V:
dude i wanna get these sandy bridge components really fast. Please let me know by when will it be available in india( the earliest possible) if u have any idea regarding this.


----------



## srch07 (Jan 4, 2011)

@ Adityamgk,
Man i already gave you link to intel distributors in india. Who else gonna tell you more accurately about them.
Just give them a call and ask.

Intel® Authorized Distributors


----------



## abirthedevil (Jan 4, 2011)

The Sandy Bridge Review: Intel Core i7-2600K, i5-2500K and Core i3-2100 Tested - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News sandybridge game performance review


----------



## S_V (Jan 4, 2011)

@adityamgk

How old are you? I am really curious.... Sorry if this is too hard question for you...


----------



## aby geek (Jan 5, 2011)

2600k would be a lil costlier than i7 950. but seriously even 2500k ibeats everything.
so wait for them 2500k is supposed to come for i5 760 price. lets see.


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2011)

adityamgk said:


> @ S_V:
> dude i wanna get these sandy bridge components really fast. Please let me know by when will it be available in india( the earliest possible) if u have any idea regarding this.


First and the foremost, he is as clueless as me and you are. The moment Sandy Bridge will be out in India, everyone will know.


----------

